# Applets werden nicht ausgeführt



## Markus2000 (4. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

leider werden bei mir seit kurzen keine applets mehr ausgeführt.
Habe kleinere Applets selbst geschrieben, und auf einmal kann ich sie mir nicht mir im
Browser angucken! Was kann da falsch sein?

Die Fehlermeldung aus der Konsole lautet:

Exception in thread "Thread-2" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException
at sun.net.www.ParseUtil.decode(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.file.Handler.openConnection(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.file.Handler.openConnection(Unknown Source)
at java.net.URL.openConnection(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.getAccessControlContext(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.getClassLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createAppletThread(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.init(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createClassLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.appletInit(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.viewer.LifeCycleManager.initAppletPanel(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.viewer.WNetscapePluginObject$Initer.run(Unknown Source) 


---


Ich verwende das JDK1.5_06


Danke im Voraus
Markus


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jun 2006)

Passiert dir das bei allen Applets, oder nur bei diesem?
Möglicherweise ist eine Resource/URL nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Markus2000 (8. Jun 2006)

Dieser Fehler tritt leider bei jedem applet auf, und das seit Tagen.
Und vorher hatte es wunderbar geklappt!!!


Gruß
Markus


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jun 2006)

Betrifft das nur Applets oder auch Applikationen?
Mach doch einfach erstmal eine Neuinstallation deiner JRE/JDK.


----------

